# Fish Antibiotics



## davidpsc

I'm reading up on this, hear that you can use these like regular human antibiotics without harm (Although some websites say differently). I'm sure we'll start seeing a lot of MRSA cases in the world now!


----------



## RalphS

You can take them. I have taken them before with no issues. Hopefully not!


----------



## mcgeorge

My neighbor recommends horse antibiotics.


----------



## acidlittle

I like horse tranquilizers.... :lol: 

I do take a multi-vitamin daily and I recommend people do that now while they are available, should SHTF occur we could definitely help ourselves with a good stockpile of vitamins!


----------



## Coyote

There is much talk on the interent about toxins in fish meds. The truth is , fish mox,.....is Amoxicillin. Look at the ingredients. no mystery. 

The manufacturers of fda regulated drugs have launched a web based smear campaign to discourage the use of animal medications by humans. Its all a money issue, when in fact, antibiotics like amoxcillin is amoxcillin, is amoxcillin, no matter what packaging it comes in. Just read the contents.


----------



## kev72

Great thread. I guess the biggest part that people need to realize is that MRSA is going to be a huge factor for the X generation in nursing homes and in hospitals since many people will not take them correctly to kill "All" the infection when they are feeling better. I guess thats why they regulate it, so that doctors can tell the patient that they have to take all the dosage and not miss any.


----------



## amym505

Garlic and Colloidial Silver are good natural antibiotics too. Colloidial Silver can also be used as a topical antibiotic.


----------



## survival

Just remember that antibiotics have a shelf life of one year as told to me by a doctor.


----------



## gitnready4it

Here is a good place to purchase fish antibiotics. http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Non_Prescription-3646-C3649.aspx


----------



## gundata

*Livestock*

Where I live the farmers talk about taking their livestock antibiotics when they don't feel like going to the doctor. It's penicillin just not suspended in a solution. I'm not suggesting you do that, I'm just telling you what I've heard. :shock:


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

Fishmox is amoxicillin. Same dosage as you get from a script.


----------



## WVprepper

We have used them before with no issues...


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

Here's a good video review from a MD doctor. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## Watercanlady

When my mother would get sick she went to the vet. Clinic and got antibiotics for the horses and took them. Same thng.... She was a nurse...


----------



## WVTactics

I was wondering the same thing. Thanks for posting and asking this helped me out as well.


----------



## Denton

Wife used to run a large horse ranch in Colorado. They all took horse meds. 
Don't know if there are any permanent side effects, but even today, it is hard to keep her from grazing in the front yard. :shock:


----------



## preppermama

Fishmox and other vet abx are slowly moving to the top of my shopping list.


----------



## Daazy

*My husband is a pharmacist*

My husband is a pharmacist and the brand we have bought to keep on hand is exactly the same thing that he puts in patient's pill bottles. Same pills, same company, same manufacture line. He cross checks the pill markings and lot numbers. They are exactly the same. Laws in this country do not allow pills to carry the same 'mark' as another pill, so if it's marked with the human brand, it's the same pill. They just sell them to vet supply companies for animal use as well. The only thing you need to know is the dosage for an adult versus a child etc, and what kinds of infections they are used for. Amoxicillin won't treat all bacterial infections, for instance. We have stockpiled Amoxicillin, Ciproflaxin, and Sulfamethoxaole/Trimethoprim (comes as a combo). Additionally, antibiotics have a much longer shelf life than drug manufacturers will advertise. A study, (Which has not been widely publicized for obvious reasons), found that ten year old antibiotics in sealed and properly stored conditions were still effective at 10 years past their manufacture date. If you hunt for the study you can find it.


----------



## preppermama

Editing this - I just saw someone's recommendation earlier in the thread  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Irish

So does any one know of some antibiotics,Such as the fish and horse ones that do NOT have any "Cillins" In them?

I am allergic to all of them amox pene all of it?


----------



## preppermama

Are you allergic to ciprofloxacin? I think that one is usually OK. It's part of the fluouroquinolone family. Cipro is going to be the first ABX product I order. It's widely used for traveller's diarrhea, chronic UTIs, etc.

I don't have any experience with the distributor, but here's the product:

Fish Flox

Shop for Fish Flox Forte Ciprofloxacin 500mg Fish Antibiotic


----------



## Daazy

If you are allergic to all penicillin based antibiotics, my husband says you should stock up on this Cephalexin/Keflex. It's this one: FISH FLEX 250 mg Cephalexin / Keflex - FREE SHIPPING on Every Order of Fish Flex Fish Antibiotic

It's a broad spectrum antibiotic like Amoxicillin, but is safe for people who are allergic to penicillin.


----------



## jandor123

I got mine from Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies - no complaints at all, fast and i got exactly what was described.

Amoxicillin Forte - 500 mg. Amoxicillin Capsules - 500 mg. strength - 100 capsules $28.99
Penicillin Forte - 60 tabs Penicillin Tablets - 500 mg. strength - 60 tablets $32.49

500mg is adult dosage, 250mg would be a child's dose.


----------



## jmh033089

This is good to know


----------



## insatiable ONE

With my grandmother being a nurse & my father taught science.
We always used antibiotics for livestock. Use weight per dose as pigs. (your weight).

Even with my sister being a registered nurse going for her doctorate, she still uses them. 
$10.00 vs. $300.00 you decide


----------



## yzingerr

Irish said:


> So does any one know of some antibiotics,Such as the fish and horse ones that do NOT have any "Cillins" In them?
> 
> I am allergic to all of them amox pene all of it?


My wife is in the same boat as you. She can take cipro as someone suggested earlier


----------



## punch

I have taken them with no ill effects but now I consume a lot of worms.
and not the gummy kind...

punch


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I have to refer back to my honey the Patriot nurse.





Also


----------



## shadownmss

I actually took a list of them to my doctor and said that they where OK. My doctor moved to the U.S. from Romania he lived under the reign of the Dictator Nicolae Ceaușescu. He understood why I was asking about the fish antibiotics.


----------



## ozo

Denton said:


> Wife used to run a large horse ranch in Colorado. They all took horse meds.
> Don't know if there are any permanent side effects, but even today, it is hard to keep her from grazing in the front yard. :shock:


I too graze in the yard.......and I don't care what the family thinks....
they think they know me....they don't.
Don't bother me none, me none, me none......
AND......I still take them......and sometimes.....
my grandkids even ride me like a horse in the yard !!!!
Don't bother me none, me none.....


----------



## ozo

Silver Colloid has indefinite shelf life.
It works! But it should not be taken daily.
It latches on to certain good single cells and erodes them.
You are better off using silver [plated] forks/spoons and using
the silver colloid as needed.
I have an electronic generator that makes good silver colloid.
[20+ ppm easily]
It has saved many vet and doctor bills [$$$$$]
Daily, raw garlic and raw onion are excellent for
staying healthy, as is physical exercise...such as walking.
And good filtered water......we even filter out fluoride.


----------



## AsteroidX

Silver Cholloid will actually turn your skin blue over time. Strange stuff.


----------



## usheer

No doubt vitamins are necessary for our body. I do take a multi-vitamin daily and I recommend people do that now while they are available, should SHTF occur we could definitely help ourselves with a good stockpile of vitamins!


----------



## Omega Man

It's out there: Check for yourself: Resources | Year Zero Survival | Survival Gear, Disaster Supplies, Survival Supplies, Outdoor Gear, Camping Gear, Disaster Preparedness, Camping Survival, Emergency Kits
I share this site a lot. It's cool how they monitor world pandemic issues! Ck out the CDC section...scary!


----------



## Omega Man

Cool!!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Fish mox and the related antibiotics are a super good way to be prepared. Here is my favorite article on them:

A Doctor's Thoughts on Antibiotics, Expiration Dates, and TEOTWAWKI, by Dr. Bones - SurvivalBlog.com

Oh and BTW the expiration dates are crap, if stored properly you only lose a small percentage of the viability each year. There is one exception as talked about in the article above.


----------



## IngaLisa

The tetracyclines such as doxycycline do expire, and you can get very sick consuming them after they go bad. I'm not saying the date is the exact expiration, but, they do go bad. Other ones should be fine.


----------



## Will2

Silver is also usable as an antibiotic, however like antibiotics you don't want to take it ongoing, only when it need it as an active agent.

It is used on the ISS.


You shouldn't need antibiotics anyway.

Fungus tends to be good as an antibacterial.

The key is to take whatever you are taking until the problem is way gone. Not taking it long enough can cause it to come back worse.

You should only take antibiotics if you will die without them.


----------



## Guest

This thread is important for a new prepper so i thought i would revive it..i bought cipro and ammox after reading it. i never go to the doctor unless i need these things and now i have them...now if only i could find a strong pain killer lol


----------



## Denton

AsteroidX said:


> Silver Cholloid will actually turn your skin blue over time. Strange stuff.


No, it is all about the magic in the making.


----------



## Casie

You guys aren't stupid, so you already know it's not enough to just have a bottle of pills. For any med you purchase take a few minutes to print a complete article on usage, dosage, warnings and side effects from an authoritative trusted site. Keep it with your meds, and you'll be ready if you need them. But you already knew that!


----------



## Guest

good advice casie..gotta be sure to take only when needed in extreme cases and take long enough to exterminate the invisible invasion ^^


----------



## ApexPredator

IngaLisa said:


> The tetracyclines such as doxycycline do expire, and you can get very sick consuming them after they go bad. I'm not saying the date is the exact expiration, but, they do go bad. Other ones should be fine.


Take with salt that study on Doxy said it was lethal after expiration based on ONE case but no one has officially used it after expiration since so.....


----------



## Philip

Garlic is the best natural antibiotic. Garlic's active ingredient allicin can also attack and destroy a variety of viruses -- unlike modern antibiotics -- as well as fugal infections, such as candida. Taking garlic supplements as a prophylactic may help to protect against various pathogens and prevent the onset of disease.


----------

